# Pb de scripts // Automator et Mail Scripts



## Meroe (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'espère poster dans la bonne partie du forum !

Cherchant au départ la solution pour envoyer un mail en différé, j'ai testé automator et télécharger le logiciel Mail Scripts.

J'ai donc par sécurité fait des tests par un message que je m'envoie à moi-même.

Ce ou ces processus utilisant Ical, finalement, Je reçois très régulièrement (une dizaine par jour) non pas les messages tests de départ, mais plutôt des messages "alarme - nouvel événement"...

J'ai déjà cherché sur des forums comment effacer les fichiers workflow, c'est fait, même en démarrant le finder, je continue à recevoir ces mails...

Si vous avez des idées, merci par avance de les partager ! Ca rend fou !

Bien à vous,

M.


----------

